# Rabbit got Silica gel by accident



## Joanna (Oct 7, 2018)

My rabbits nibbled on a Silica gel bag that came with a timothy hay grass mat. My family and I freaked out for all of 5 minutes before I headed online and did some research. Apparently Silica gel is not harmful to us. It's made of sand! I never knew that. So my Question here is... 

Has Anyone else had this problem do you guys know if it is safe for us is it safe for them?

I feel so bad now! I should have checked the packaging! The grass mat's dont usually come with those before. I just tore it open and gave to them must have been stuck on the bottom of the mat. -.-
So far my rabbits seem fine. I have given them extra water and timothy hay. They nibbled on two sides of the silica bag and one side the little gel pieces were coming out. 
This has never happened before to me with any previous pet I've had. Has anyone else had this problem? Am I doing the right thing by giving them extra hay? Or is there another treatment? There Vet Clinic is closed on sunday's I am calling first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 7, 2018)

Should be okay, especially if none or very few of the balls were eaten. Make sure they keep drinking and eating, and see a vet tomorrow just to be safe, but hopefully will be fine


----------



## Joanna (Oct 7, 2018)

Yes im hoping they did not eat any, thanks I will!


----------



## jamesewaller (Oct 8, 2018)

Joanna said:


> My rabbits nibbled on a Silica gel bag that came with a timothy hay grass mat. My family and I freaked out for all of 5 minutes before I headed online and did some research. Apparently Silica gel is not harmful to us. It's made of sand! I never knew that. So my Question here is...
> 
> Has Anyone else had this problem do you guys know if it is safe for us is it safe for them?
> 
> ...


this is distressful-have you notified the seller,etc.of this problem..-silica is a drying agent and doesnot belong in a grass mat..!-not your fault.-I am glad it will have a happy ending,-??--have you consulted an exotic vet,just to be sure..sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail rip


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 8, 2018)

My first move would be to talk with our Vet.


----------



## samoth (Oct 8, 2018)

I recommend googling for an SDS (previously called MSDS) for silica gel and analyzing the safety info, then discussing that with your vet (because chances are thta your vet hasn't memorized the SDS for this compound) over the phone to determine what action, if any, to take.

In the SDS, note the HAZARDS IDENTIFICATION and FIRST AID MEASURES sections. While these apply to humans, they give you a broad idea of mammalian toxicity.

I looked briefly and saw this compound was classified as "Not a hazardous substance or mixture." That doesn't mean it's not dangerous for a rabbit to eat, but does make me feel a little more comfortable with the situation and delay in getting ahold of your vet.


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 9, 2018)

Did you manage to see a vet??


----------



## Joanna (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi guys sorry for the delayed response. Thanks for the support much appreciated! I managed to call vet first thing monday when they opened and they told me right over the phone that its harmless and just to make sure bring him in. He's well now and binking around the house! I'm so relieved to see him run around and do his little flop 
 

I will now check packages in the morning and not when im burnt out at the end of the day!


----------



## Popsicles (Oct 11, 2018)

Great news, glad to hear it! And well done for being on the ball and checking with the vet, was the most sensible thing to do


----------



## jamesewaller (Nov 2, 2018)

dear Joanna,-not to distress you,but-the bunny flop I experienced was actually an abcess-which reared its ugly head on my rabbits left side-{hip area}--please be aware if you suspect something very odd in his behavior--it would be a good idea for a body radiograph-{x-ray}.,-sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail/bdenium rip


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 2, 2018)

jamesewaller said:


> dear Joanna,-not to distress you,but-the bunny flop I experienced was actually an abcess-which reared its ugly head on my rabbits left side-{hip area}--please be aware if you suspect something very odd in his behavior--it would be a good idea for a body radiograph-{x-ray}.,-sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail/bdenium rip


James
Please keep your replies on topic.
A bunny flopping has nothing to do with an abscess and scaring owners for no reason is not necessary. 
Your replies are also difficult to even comprehend most of the time.


----------

